# Birdhouse for Mom (Thanks to Chris S for the idea)......



## Kevin (May 10, 2016)

Sunday I realized I hadn't got anything for my mom and fortunately I stumbled across @Chris S. thread showing off the beautiful birdhouses he made for his mom. So I went out and knocked one out. It's the fastest project I ever did round or flat. Mine doesn't look nearly as cool as his because I had to be at my sister's at 2 for the shindig. I kept the roof very simple because I wanted sanding to go quickly.

Olive burl house from @dean jordan BLM from Washington State and curly koa for the peg. Made the peg extra long because A) I didn't have the heart to cut it in half and B) maybe a couple of love birds can sit at the same time.

@ripjack13 here's what I am talking about how I hollow. I use a 3" planer bit. Run it in just enough to get started, then chuck up a smaller one and run it in just enough to get started. The chuck up a even smaller bit and run it to depth. The put the mioddle size back on and run to depth. Then the 3" and run to depth. You can't believe how much faster it is than trying to run the 3" bit only - you can run the big bits in about as fast as you want to crank the handle.






















I didn't hollow it any further because A) I just didn't have time and B) the wood was a tad soft in most places. But further hollowing would not have taken very long - but I just didn't have the time.







And I just realized while posting this thread I did not take any finished pictures lol. Next time I'm at my mom's I'll snap a pic. I added a stalagmite thingy at the bottom and a button on the top for the hook and to hide the centering hole.
















 



 



 


Thanks again Chris you saved my bacon.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 9


----------



## ripjack13 (May 10, 2016)

I'll check it out when i get home. Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (May 10, 2016)

Very cool man! Tony


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 10, 2016)

Nice job Kevin! Look at the curl in that peg. That has to be the curliest bird peg in all the land

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (May 10, 2016)

NYWoodturner said:


> Nice job Kevin! Look at the curl in that peg. That has to be the curliest bird peg in all the land



My wife reminded me she took some pics of it finished - she sending to my phone....


----------



## Kevin (May 10, 2016)

I just updated the OP with the pics my wife took. That snakewood is a bee-yatch to turn.


----------



## Chris S. (May 10, 2016)

That is one nice bird house sir. It is almost to nice to put outside for the birds. I think I would keep it inside and turn it into a beer holder somehow. Excellent job. Wish I could take all the credit for the idea but just altered some acorn looking bird houses to fit my style. None the less you raised the bar sir. Enough of this, I need to get to the shop. I have some spalted cherry just waiting to become aa future birds home.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 10, 2016)

Very cool. I actually did sort of the same with the new top on the urn, on my drillpress with a 3" forstner. cept I didn't do the step down. I like that idea. I have 2 more urn to make later on, I'll be doing that to em for sure. Thanks man....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (May 10, 2016)

Even counting changing to bitch out it's a whole lot faster to do it that way.


----------



## ripjack13 (May 10, 2016)

Kevin said:


> bitch out.



Yea...I was doing a lot of that. My drillpress was shaking like a coondog poopin peach pits.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (May 10, 2016)

I did it again. 

Change the bits out . . . .

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 10, 2016)

I know....thar auto correct is either a blessing or a curse...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DKMD (May 10, 2016)

Cool! I'll bet your mom loves it!

Must be some pretty upscale birds in that part of the country...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Josh Hobdey (May 12, 2016)

That is really cool Kevin! I need to try one of these for sure. We have so many bird at my house that I might as well build them living quarters. lol

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 12, 2016)

NYWoodturner said:


> Nice job Kevin! Look at the curl in that peg. That has to be the curliest bird peg in all the land



I agree- but it makes you  thinking about birds crapping all over it.  Nice work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Nature Man (May 12, 2016)

You sure put that together fast! Definitely an upscale birdhouse. I appreciate you sharing the expedited coring process with planer bits. Where in the world did you find a 3" planer bit? Or for that matter, do you have a suggested source for all planer bits? Thanks! Chuck


----------



## Kevin (May 12, 2016)

Nature Man said:


> You sure put that together fast! Definitely an upscale birdhouse. I appreciate you sharing the expedited coring process with planer bits. Where in the world did you find a 3" planer bit? Or for that matter, do you have a suggested source for all planer bits? Thanks! Chuck



I cannot remember where i got it Chuck I'll check when I get back to the shop

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (May 12, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I cannot remember where i got it Chuck I'll check when I get back to the shop

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (May 12, 2016)

Tony said:


>



Still not there.


----------



## Tony (May 12, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Still not there.




Still

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (May 12, 2016)

Chuck & Tony Here

At this proce it is a steal I couldn't remember getting such a deal.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony (May 12, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Chuck & Tony Here
> 
> At this proce it is a steal I couldn't remember getting such a deal.


----------



## Chris S. (May 12, 2016)

Thanks For link. Once I burn up my 3" forstner bit I will be looking into one of these. Also thanks for idea of running different size bits to enlarge hole. Such a simple method and yet we all over looked it. Took me forever to drill the 2.5" hole the first time all at once. Stepped process way faster.


----------



## Schroedc (May 12, 2016)

Those cutters would probably work well for hogging out the center of smaller bowls too.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nature Man (May 12, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Chuck & Tony Here
> 
> At this proce it is a steal I couldn't remember getting such a deal.


This and the companion 2" one are terrific tools to add to my repertoire. Thanks so much. Chuck


----------

